# Dry goods order



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I am going on vacation the week of the 6th of august. If anyone wants to order any frozen or dry goods. Get your requests in by Wednesday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

is this the group buy date, or just a day to buy frozen or dry goods?

I got almost everything I need I just need 4 bulbs,and a ro/di membrane.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Joe for that question. This is not the group buy. I thought I would do a small one for anyone needing something right away. The group buy will not happen for a few weeks. So that people can take their time.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Basic said:


> Thanks Joe for that question. This is not the group buy. I thought I would do a small one for anyone needing something right away. The group buy will not happen for a few weeks. So that people can take their time.


would dry goods be bulbs? 
I just need the t5 ho 20w 20 inch bulbs, (should be 16.25 from pin to pin.) 
please pm me a price on 2-ati blue plus, a ati purple plus and a 10k.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Blood worms and cyclops? I need a bag of algae wafers! Do you carry any shrimp food?
Thanks in advance Sr


----------

